# Jefferson's Presidential Select 21 YR



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Local shop just got 15 cases of this bourbon. Not Stitzel-Weller juice. Priced at $135. Probably going to pass as I am still looking for the 18 YR, which IS Stitzel-Weller juice.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

One of my local shops just got this in as well. He sent out an email and made a big deal out of the fact he only got 12 bottles and they were very hard to find. I am sure the stuff is probably good but I also sense he is trying to dump his inventory quick.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Agree here, would rather find the 18yo.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I picked up a bottle of the 18yr and it is fantastic. They have another bottle on hold for me too.


----------

